# Aurora from Nirvana



## gourmet (May 27, 2012)

Not much luck germinating but got 3 to take.  They are now 5 weeks from seed.  Used paper towel method of starting one batch, had to soak the second bath then use paper towels.  They seemed to bust open and then stop growing.
But these three remain.  Now in FoxFarms Ocean Forest.  Using PH down since my water even rainwater is between 7.8 and 8.0 ph.  Used some slight amount of Cal Mag and Root Grow.  Under 400MH in a 20 x 36 inch Virtual Sun tent.  
Using a fan on constantly and an output fan to pull cool air through.  Using an AC unit in the window next to the tent for cool air which then pulls through the tent flap opening.  Trying to keep temps at 75 degrees plus or minus a few degrees.  Here they are...


----------



## gourmet (May 27, 2012)

Oh yeah.  Using 18/6 lighting.  Have been reading many use 24/0.  Thinking about switching, what do you think?


----------



## Roddy (May 27, 2012)

Definitely switch, no good comes from lights out in veg!

:ciao: and :aok:


----------



## gourmet (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Roddy.  Tomorrow 24/0.


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 27, 2012)

*lookin nice..
i also have some AI a growin n love the stuff... smell taste n high....

im with roddy on the light .. 24/7 is the way o grow in veg.. 
best of luck n i;'' be watching..
LH*


----------



## gourmet (May 27, 2012)

Thanks LeftHand.  This is my first AI grow and I never had a problem germinating seeds until this time.  But I am looking forward to the finished product.  Next grow, Eight Miles High.


----------



## gourmet (May 29, 2012)

6 weeks from seed, 3 weeks since transplanted.  A few yellow spots on the leaves , maybe a little deficiency?  But waiting until the soil dries out before adding any water.  Huge adjustment to PH of the water is required.  Forgot to measure ph AFTER I put in the cal mag and 1-1-1 root grow last time...oops.  I am growing in Ocean Forest so debating whether to add Grow Big this time...the chart says yes.  I think maybe the yellow on the plants and the light colored leaf with dark veins is telling me yes.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

6 weeks from seed? Kids are taking their time growing up, it seems! I thought maybe the bottom leaf yellowing was due to spilling water onto it....but can't tell and can't see too much else in the pics. They look healthy, though!


----------



## gourmet (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Roddy. Yes, they took a very very long time as seedlings.  The yellow was just on a couple of leaves originally, and now is on a couple more.  Might be water spilling.  I will watch it when I water next time.  First time growing and Indica strain, and I used a weak cfl for seeding until my led's came in and they stretched so I repotted when I put them under the led's.  No more stretch under the led's but wonder if that was why they took so long or if it is the strain.  They seem to be moving along now.  
More yellow showed up under 24/0.  Wonder if forcing them to grow faster with a nutrient deficiency was impacting them so put them back to 18/6.  I figured it would just take them longer but didn't want to take any more chances.
Is it possible they need more nutrients when doing 24/0 because it forces them to grow quicker?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2012)

I have a couple of AIs going now.  I had a few seeds lying around and decided to "experiment" with them for my first organic grow.  Even though they were old, all 3 popped and 2 ended up being girls.  They are about 1/2 way through flowering now.  Mine grew quite normally, so I do not think that it is the strain that caused the slower growth.

Also, the yellowing most likely has nothing at all to do with the 24/7 lighting schedule.  I would put them back on it and try to find out the real reason why they are yellowing.  I think that they are probably getting hungry.  What is the "chart" you are talking about? 

I think that you are really going to like the 8 Miles High.


----------



## gourmet (May 29, 2012)

Thank you Hemp Goddess.  The chart is the feeding chart from Fox Farms.  Since I used their soil (Ocean Forest) I figured I would follow their chart for feeding, although originally when I planed them in Ocean Forest I waited a week and then used a 1-1-1 organic root feed and some cal mag.  Next watering I was going to feed the Fox Farms Grow Big but at half strength.  They are taking a long time to dry out between waterings though and don't want to over water just to feed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2012)

Do you have holes in the bottom of your pots for drainage?

I think that you should be giving them some food by now, especially if the nute schedule recommends it.  What exactly is the nute recommendations for 6 week old plants?  

I just love that quote by Eleanor Roosevelt in your sig.


----------



## gourmet (May 29, 2012)

Holes in the bottom and about 3/4 inch from the bottom on the sides in the pots for drainage.  I just gave them 1 teaspoon per gallon of Grow Big.  Should be giving them 2 to 3 teaspoons per gallon every other week at this time.  I want to start slower but with an eye toward a possible deficiency.  They were seedlings for a very long time which was most of their slow growth.  They are picking up in growth now.  Next watering I will give them 2 teaspoons per gallon.  

Thanks about the quote.  Your quote is one of my favorites.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

*Also, the yellowing most likely has nothing at all to do with the 24/7 lighting schedule. I would put them back on it and try to find out the real reason why they are yellowing. I think that they are probably getting hungry. What is the "chart" you are talking about?* 

*I think that you should be giving them some food by now,*

:yeahthat: THC really knows her stuff!


----------



## gourmet (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Hemp Goddess and Roddy ...I will put them back on 24/0.  The chart I speak of is the nutrient chart that Fox Farms puts out with their nutrients.  I used Fox Farm soil and I use Grow Big in veg stage.  A week after I transplanted them I used 1-1-1 Root Booster and Cal Mag, but nothing prior and just today used a light dose (1/3) of Grow Big.  Next watering, if all looks good I will use a 2/3 dose of Grow Big.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 2, 2012)

Here are this week's pics.  Starting to pick up on the growth.  On full strength nutrients now.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 2, 2012)

*looking good Gourmet

AI was my first real serious grow... its good smoke.. the first time i ended up  growing her i ended up with a real good yeild n decent sized nugs...
keep up the good work...
LH

heres a pic of one of the nugs...
*


----------



## gourmet (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Lefthand.  Looks like your bud is longer than my plants are right now (lol).  If I get half that size I will be very pleased.  This will be my first indica grow so I am getting antsy.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 2, 2012)

*give er time.. they will grow...
my P.E an blueberry are slower going at the moment than my 2 AI i got running in same tent.. 
but in due time they will catch up..

good chance i have a dif pheno.. but ive noticed that the AI i got will take nutes pretty good...
generally i usually toss 1/4 strength nutes at em as soon as roots show when cloning..
and in wks time there up to 1/2  an soon after full..

i love indicas.. and would much rather grow an indi than a sativa..
take care play safe..
LH *


----------



## gourmet (Jun 3, 2012)

My last grow was mid 2010 I think and I put away the setup.  Ran out of smoke but then was knowing I would be laid off and would likely have to test for any new job so been dry a loooooong time.  At my new job (and I was right, I did have to test).  So looking forward to this grow and hoping like mad I get at least one lady. Making me a little antsy for the outcome.  Like the vulture said, "Patience, hell. I want to kill something."


----------



## gourmet (Jun 3, 2012)

Height at 7 weeks   2 at 7" 1 at 11".  Figure another couple of weeks until I put into 12/12....we'll see.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 8, 2012)

Week 8 in veg.  Note the tallest plant, with most space between the branches has yellow edged new growth.  Not burnt and it looked like maybe a magnesium deficiency.  After using cal mag again, most of the leaves darkened up.
The smaller more compact 2 have no such problem.
Size is 15 inches, 10 inches and 8 inches tall.  The smaller the plant the more compact the growth with these.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is the last pic taken from a to view.

I am thinking about, despite their size, putting them into 12/12 next week.  Read many posts on AI and lots of difference between growers/pheno types.  Some say they don't grow at all in flower, others say they sprout up during flowering.  Some say small nuggets others huge nuggets.  Some say grow fast others grow very slow.  Hmmmm.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice great compact growth on those gourmet!  I think you should be just fine putting these into 12/12 at 7 weeks (actually almost 8 now).

I'll post up some pics of mine when the lights come on.  They are really close to the chop.  I ran out of N a little prematurely on this (my first organic) run, but I am still quite happy with this grow.

Aurora Indica _generally_ stays fairly small being an Indica (duh).  Mine really did not stretch that much when put into 12/12.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you Hemp Goddess for the advice.  I will put them in 12/12 in another few days.  Anticipatin...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 8, 2012)

*those are looking great gourmet....

i want to flip.. but not too sure if i should run another wk of veg...
not se to all this head room lol.. 

you will get a nice bounty from them..
cant wait to see the flip..
LH*


----------



## gourmet (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks LeftHand.  Will change the bulb this weekend and 12/12 them.  I always vegged and flowered under MH before so looking forward to the new light too.


----------



## niteshft (Jun 9, 2012)

Nirvana has some dank seed if you can get them to germ. It was frustrating getting started growing because Nirvana was the only place that I got my seeds. I've moved on to other breeders and am enjoying the fruits of my labor with nary a bad seed.

 Your plant looks fine, very nice node spacing. Patience is the key when growing mj.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Niteshft.  Germinating was a pain ...the root would pop and that would be all for most of them I tried.  These are the only three that took.  If I grow this strain again will definitely look for another breeder. I have loved the saliva strains I got from Nirvana.  The trouble germinating these took me by surprise.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 10, 2012)

Flip!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 10, 2012)

An old man as myself, not sure I can just do flips on command....


----------



## gourmet (Jun 10, 2012)

I couldn't do one even if I was asked nicely, not when I was young and not today.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 12, 2012)

Under 400hps lights using Bio Bud Bloom Booster.  The big one is a girl from the looks of the pre flowers.  Unknown what the  two smaller ones are.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 1 flower and they have jumped up in height to 20", 15" and 13".  One female for sure.  One looks like it may be a female but not sure yet.  The other showing nothing yet.  Under 400hps and today I gave them full feed of Bio Bud.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 17, 2012)

TWO GIRLS one yet to be determined but it looks like she may be growing a calyx with hair also, just not sure yet.  But two out of three ain't bad. Go Go girls!


----------



## gourmet (Jun 19, 2012)

There's something sad about ripping out a plant by the roots, but for the purity of my two girls he had to go. Yep, third one was a male.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 22, 2012)

A couple days short of 2 weeks in 12/12/ and we have buds.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 23, 2012)

It's the end of week 2 of 12/12 flowering stage, and here are the pics...


----------



## gourmet (Jun 23, 2012)

I have bent over the plants and tied them to holes in the sides of the bucket.  Next grow I will try scrog.  These ladies like their nutrients and I am alternating between BioBud and Tiger Bloom.  Cal Mag is a must for these or they start showing magnesium deficiency.  I use Cal Mag every other watering.


----------



## gourmet (Jun 30, 2012)

Flowering for 3 weeks now.  Using Tiger Bloom from Foxfarms and Cal Mag under 400 HPS light.  They love their nutes.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 30, 2012)

*looking good gourmet..

a few pics back were you were getting the yellow on edges.. did that clear up??
thats alot like how mine started but then got worse.. i generally dont fret about a lil yellowing here n there but mine seems to have "taken off" lol..

but all around they look great.. and i think you will be plzed with the smoke you get off em..
LH*


----------



## moaky (Jun 30, 2012)

nice gourmet... im gonna pull up a seat...I wanted to know what aurora turns out


----------



## gourmet (Jul 1, 2012)

I got the yellow sorted out LeftHand.  I have to use CalMag every feeding lest they suffer from Magnesium deficiency.  Once I started that every feeding instead of skipping feedings, the leaves turned dark again.  Even the ones that had been light turned dark instead of having the wait for new growth to see how it was working.  
Thank Moaky.  Looking forward to seeing how the flowers progress myself.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 2, 2012)

I had to order a new ph meter as mine is not making any sense.  It drifts off of 7.0 constantly (I test it constantly with reference solution), and it was showing when I added cal mag and tiger bloom with just a touch of ph down, that it was pushing it down from 7.8 to 6.2, 6.1 and other various numbers.  I think this pen is not working correctly.  Today used the same nutes and same ratio ph down starting with the same water at 7.8 ph and today it showed 6.8.  I figured better safe than sorry and ordered a new ph pen.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> I had to order a new ph meter as mine is not making any sense.  It drifts off of 7.0 constantly (I test it constantly with reference solution), and it was showing when I added cal mag and tiger bloom with just a touch of ph down, that it was pushing it down from 7.8 to 6.2, 6.1 and other various numbers.  I think this pen is not working correctly.  Today used the same nutes and same ratio ph down starting with the same water at 7.8 ph and today it showed 6.8.  I figured better safe than sorry and ordered a new ph pen.



Some pH pens need to be calibrated more than others.  Also, it is common for nutes to bring the pH down.  You are not adding nutes and pH down to your solution at the same time are you?  Most nutes have buffers that need some time to work.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, I have been adding ph down to my water with the nutes in it.  It can be as high as 7.8 without the ph down.  This is a soil grow.  I can try first adding the nutes to a smaller amount of water, adding that, then going back and watering with ph downed water or visa versa.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 7, 2012)

At the end of week 4 under 12/12 feeding Tiger Bloom and Cal Mag.  Lots of buds formed and looking forward to them fattening up.

Red your post on another thread Hemp Goddess, and I will start first letting the water sit to remove any chlorine (tap water) then putting nutes in and letting it sit overnight, then adding the ph down.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

:ciao: Gourmet

Plants look good! I too let my tap water sit for at least 24 hours before i use it. Im organic tho, so not a big PH issue.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 8, 2012)

looking good fam will be watching this one


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey gourmet, plants are looking good.  Have you smoked the aurora yet.?  Just wondering if she would be good for pain.  I'm in.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input drfting07 and thank you Sin inc.  No powerplanter, I have not yet smoked the Aurora and it is hard to be patient.  Been out for a long time since first I knew I would get laid off and then did get laid off so dried out for a long time.  Good news is got a job right away after getting my layoff check (lol).
I will let you know how it smokes as soon as it is ready.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is how it looks at 5 weeks in flower.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 20, 2012)

Week 6 and no photos this week as they don't look that much different than last week.  A little frostier perhaps.  I got a new ph pen which is digital for $60.00 and I love it cause it is easy to calibrate and hasn't needed calibration since I got it (I have test solution to test it).  It is waterproof, easy to read, holds the ph reading by using a  "Hold" button when you remove it from the solution or water.  I love love love it.  

Been so hot here I decided not to start another grow right away but wait until September so there will be a lull between harvesting this grow and starting my next grow.  My tent is in my bedroom and the heat cycles into the room while the air conditioner in the window blows cool air through a passive intake.  But the air conditioner is having trouble keeping up with the heat generated by the lamp that is being pumped back into the room and the hot weather also.  In winter I just open the window a crack and the cold air gets pulled into the passive intake.  Cheaper in electricity.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 21, 2012)

*they look tight gourmet....
lookinggood though..how you likin the AI grow??
take care n play safe...
LH*


----------



## gourmet (Jul 21, 2012)

Like the grow because I have little head room and the plants didn't stretch like saliva.  How did you like the smoke from your Papaya plants?  I have some Papaya seeds and was thinking about doing those in the 2nd grow from now.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 22, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Like the grow because I have little head room and the plants didn't stretch like saliva.  How did you like the smoke from your Papaya plants?  I have some Papaya seeds and was thinking about doing those in the 2nd grow from now.


 
*yeah they dont stretch very much.. or at least non of mine do.. or have...*
*im restricted in one of my rooms and they seem to be fairing out just fine with low head room..*

*as for the papaya.. smell n taste is nice.. i didnt care for the high too much i find it aot weaker than most strains... could be just a bad pheno.. *
*im more into the  couch lock high.. *

*pop em n run em.. easy to grow.. and pending on high you might enjoy er.. since you like yer sats...*

*take care..*
*LH*


----------



## gourmet (Jul 26, 2012)

Here they are a day away from week 7 flower.  Looks like they have a couple of weeks to go yet.


----------



## gourmet (Aug 3, 2012)

Here we are at week 8.  The taller more saliva like plant is starting to get a few amber tricks, the other is all clear so far.


----------



## gourmet (Aug 11, 2012)

Here we are at week 9 and my last post.  Just watching the trichs now for harvesting color.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 11, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Here we are at week 8.  The taller more saliva like plant is starting to get a few amber tricks, the other is all clear so far.




Saliva! :icon_smile: 

:cool2: Gourmet


----------



## gourmet (Aug 30, 2012)

Just a quick update.  Quantity great, quality really really bad.  Throwing this out it is so bad.  Guess I will have to wait until my Eight Mile High grow until I can get stoned.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 30, 2012)

That sucks.  Cross aurora off my list, check.  Good journal gourmet, I hope to see another soon from you.  Take care and be safe.


----------



## gourmet (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you Powerplanter.  I find there is always more detail that could be included.


----------



## gourmet (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay so after growing this crop that appeared to give no high whatsoever, and then growing Eight Miles High and that crop appearing to give no high whatsoever (so I threw it  out), it dawned on me that two bad crops in a row was unlikely.  So I started researching and found out that the Abilify I am on for mood stabilization nullifies the affect of the high by blocking the D2 and D3 dopamine receptors.  I gave the little bit I kept to a friend the other day and she said the pot was great.  I get no high at all.  Oops.  Sorry for the misinformation on this strain in terms of the high it may have given.


----------

